# Heading up to Ouchita for New years



## brucevannguyen

Any help on where to launch is appreciated. Also any tips and tactics,bait lures etc... etc... Also appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## dbullard

Good luck Bruce , may want to call and get water conditions.
The may have got hit with heavy rains .


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Never been but would love to someday. I'm'm betting y'all have an awesome time, be safe.


----------



## brucevannguyen

dbullard said:


> Good luck Bruce , may want to call and get water conditions.
> 
> Yep call a Marina and they say lake is in good condition. People catching BIG stripers right now.


----------



## fishinganimal

Shoot a PM to Meadowlark or Bottom Bouncer


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck, Bruce!


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Bruce don't need luck. Good luck to the fish. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

New territory Ken. I'm gonna find a local at the boat ramp buy him some hot coffee and see if I can squeeze some secrets in catching them big stripers. Already heard winter is the best time for Monster stripers.


----------



## Northern fisherman

Good luck go get em!


----------



## brucevannguyen

Gonna take sac a lait trey to conroe tomorrow. He's cashing in on the free Christmas trip. Hope the wind doesn't blow us off the lake. Then its off to Arkansas right after I break loose from trey .:walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm Will bring back a report. Or should I say reports.


----------



## RedFlounderBass

Love that place. My grandma resides about 30 miles from there. Most scenic lake you'll ever see.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Start of an adventure. Conroe.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

Go Big Bruce and make us proud. I know that you will kill it and good luck wish I was with you. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Bottom bouncer

Look up around Denby and Shangri La on far west end of lake use planner boards with 1 oz sinkers use hair jigs or brood minnows about 18-21 feet behind board troll at .8. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c

Bottom bouncer said:


> Look up around Denby and Shangri La on far west end of lake use planner boards with 1 oz sinkers use hair jigs or brood minnows about 18-21 feet behind board troll at .8. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some great info Jim. I told Bruce if anyone had info it would be you. Thanks for helping him out.


----------



## brucevannguyen

We didn't kill them today. Too windy,but we did let Mr.Trey bend some rod. Throw back just as many 1/4 short.


----------



## Bottom bouncer

FYI no size limit on stripers on Ouachita 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Pics


----------



## whsalum

Love the pics of Lil Bruce, this kid is gonna be hard to beat !!


----------



## brucevannguyen

Pit stop at lake De Gray for some whites,and hybrids. Beutifull lake. Water clarity is amazing. Got the lake all to my self. Not a single boat in sight. Report to come later.


----------



## SwampRat

Go get'em Bruce!


----------



## brucevannguyen

We haven't even got to Ouachita yet and already killing the hybrids and white Bass in Arkansas. People up here don't fish for white Bass and hybrids in the winter. Or maybe they don't know how the winter LLA thing work. There were like 5 boat in the whole lake fishing for walleye,and green Bass. Y'all don't wanna know how I found theses fish. I swear the whole time I must of had the entire population of hybrids and white Bass under my boat untill I stop thumping.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Limit here is 6 striper combine. We lost count how many Hybrids we release. All 19 or larger. Very few small hybrids here. Hybrids so thick white Bass couldn't get to the slabs before the hybrids did. Whites here are all hogs. Throw back just as many whites. Not sure how many we can keep. Book say 25. Don't know 25 total per boat or per person.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Massive school hybrids whites mixed in.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Ok so here's how I found the fish. I pray to my deceased dad to let me find the fish on this big arsh lake. Drove around looking for an hour than lord be hold on this entire lake one big arsh tree floating in front of my path going at 30 mph. Screech to a halt and lord behold the screen lit up. Looked and I was on a Very Large hump. Start thumping and things got crazy. My boy pull so many hybrids it worn him out quick.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Y'all seen any thing like this ?


----------



## brucevannguyen

Can't decide Crappie tomorrow below the dam or more hybrids and white Bass. They killing the Crappie below the dam at wright patman lake. Big striper hunt is Sunday.


----------



## lx22f/c

Good job Bruce. We just got to Tawakoni gonna hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## brucevannguyen

OMG!! It's beautifull up here. To die for mountain view and water clarity. So clear you can go scuba dive. And they got walleyes what ever that is.


----------



## brucevannguyen

lx22f/c said:


> Good job Bruce. We just got to Tawakoni gonna hit it hard tomorrow.


 Yeah we camping out next to the lake on a King size bed.


----------



## brucevannguyen

If y'all don't notice that's 40 feet of solid fish under neath my boat.


----------



## archersfin

Great report Bruce keep it coming 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Deepest part of the lake was at over 200 feet. Depth at the boat ramp on the South end drops to 60 feet the minute you back out. CRAZY!!! Water is high from all the rain they had last.
So I found out walleyes is a fish. Wanna catch a few but have no idea how to catch them. I can see them on the ff but they will not hit any of the hybrids plastics. Any tips on how to catch these fish in the winter? Or they any good table fare ?
Water temp was 52 COLD degrees and those darn fish wanted the slabs vertical jigged instead of plastics. Maybe that's why all the first school i found threw plastic at them and they did not wanted it.


----------



## fishinganimal

Nice work Bruce. Looks like a great time so far.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

brucevannguyen said:


> Y'all seen any thing like this ?


Now THAT is a school of fish!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Check out how deep this hump is rising of the deep bottom. I call this two hump The Double Trouble Hump. Over a hundred feet on the left and right side. Some thing we don't see on LL. :ac550:


----------



## brucevannguyen

brucevannguyen said:


> If y'all don't notice that's 40 feet of solid fish under neath my boat.


Last time I saw that was before all the fish on LL got flush down the toilet.


----------



## Jimmy Blue

Bruce

I'm no walleye fisherman but I think they troll for walleye using large spoons.

The spoons they use are typically chrome on one side and painted various colors on the other.

I believe they use down riggers to get the bait down to the desired depth.

Maybe you could rig up a hellbender with a spoon trailer.

Jim


----------



## Swampus

Black Eells (sp?) is what "Northern Fishermen" use on walleye I believe...

Try worms................now I'm guessing. Ask bait shop guy.

With that many fish I would say U would fowl hook about 10 on every drop! Ha!


----------



## texcajun

Gonna change your handle to Fish Whisperer. Great job Bruce!


----------



## Finfisher

Walleye is excellent table fare. Caught many of them in Minnesota. A ball head jig tipped with a minnow works well. Also a live night crawler on a small hook. Ask the locals and get ya some


----------



## Pistol-Pete

Bruce, you provide the most interesting fishing reports of any person I have tracked on this site. Keep up the great job. And may you and your son have a safe and super fishing trip.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Finfisher said:


> Walleye is excellent table fare. Caught many of them in Minnesota. A ball head jig tipped with a minnow works well. Also a live night crawler on a small hook. Ask the locals and get ya some


It strikes me that Walleye are the northern equivalent of the LMB down south ..... no limit as to the money people will spend in the pursuit.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Day three. More hybrids. Every time I thump up a massive school of whites only to have a massive school of hybrids come in and drive them all off. Catch and release hybrids all day.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Brandon caught this one. All fish wanted slabs jigged like it was summer.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Lots of fish under the boat


----------



## brucevannguyen

I was stop by another tree today in the exact same spot as yesterday. I kid you not. The hair on my neck still rising up when I think about it. And yes it right on top of a hump loaded with hybrids.


----------



## brucevannguyen

And tomorrow the hunt is on for stripers at Ouachita. See they wanted slabs. Jigged like it was summer. I kid you not. Conclusion a very beautiful pristine lake with plenty of hybrids. Local told me most of the white went up the creeks to spawn. So plenty of whites too when they come back in spring. All the ones I caught was ready to spawn. I'm already planing for a return trip next year. And for sure get plenty of info on how to catch walleyes.


----------



## brucevannguyen

State record hybrid was caught here at this lake.


----------



## brucevannguyen

River/Dam looks promising for hybrids/whites spawn run in the spring. That's next year on my to checkout things to do when I return.


----------



## richg99

One lure for walleyes up North is using a leech. They troll (actually back-troll to keep the speed down). Using nightcrawlers; leeches; or minnows. If you have a 2 cycle, you eat motor smell all day long. Not for me.

They also fish for them at night with lighted slip bobbers.

They are considered really good table fare! Restaurants offer them all of the time.

richg99

........This video might help.


----------



## pYr8

Congratz to making it up to Ouchita, Bruce! Looks like a great time!
As far as walleye, best eating freshwater fish in my book. I tell people "imagine a crappie raised on a steady diet of butter" as far as the taste. Fun to catch as well.

If you are still up there, get a striper guide for a 1/2 day. A *good* striper stripping your drag will make you re-think stripers...


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Way to go, Bruce! Sounds like a great trip. So glad you and Brandon are finding the fish. It also sounds like your Pop is helping you find them!


----------



## Bankin' On It

Great report Bruce!


----------



## Gofish2day

*Hybrids*

Great post and trip Bruce !!!!! Great read blow by blow


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

Man Bruce that looks crazy I bet you all had a good time. One day I can make that run and fish like that. Good to see you and your son making trips like that. I was ten when I went to Lake Erie with my Grand dad and Father best trip of my life.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Sunday at Ouachita was a waste. Hire a 30 year experience guide and he did not know what the hell he was doing.. He took me trolling.


----------



## fishinganimal

They do troll a lot by what I have read. With planer boards


----------



## brucevannguyen

Anyway bust out the LLA style wack a few more for the the road. Heading home. Be back next year and hunt those stripers my self.


----------



## brucevannguyen

We froze our arsh on this man boat for six hours with not a single fish to show for. Knowing my nature that I'm a nice person. I put on a smile and paid the man.$$$


----------



## Ken.Huynh

They don't guarantee fish? I always though no fish no money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99

Some guides only do one thing. When that doesn't work, they don't even try something different. It is a shame. 

It's also the reason I bought my first boat. I may not catch as many, nor as often, but at least I am willing to try something different when the "plan" isn't working.

Some guides can make a good day out of it, even if the fish don't co-operate.

richg99


----------



## Gofish2day

He was just trying to make Christmas money :headknock


----------



## brucevannguyen

Lesson learned. He just had no clue how to catch fish during winter yet he told me he catch them very good during winter.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I don't think even a guide can guarantee you to catch. That is why the successful ones have a good personality; you go home in a good mood anyway.


----------



## brucevannguyen

I should of charge him money to teach him how to catch fish during winter. Talk to a few guys at the ramp. They have no clue how to catch fish during winter other than chunking lures. Don't even know what a slab is when I ask.


----------



## Bottom bouncer

Lol Hawg hunter yes he is a summer time specialist wish I knew you were looking for a guide would have hooked you up recent reports are good up there now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

What makes me mad is I drove 400 miles with not a fish to show for. Pay him $400 dollar for a half day trip and he didn't even offer a discounted return trip in the spring or summer when the bite is more predictable. Just take my money and good bye. I mean where is the integrity. This guy is on my chit list. I ain't never booking this guy again and I hope no one on this forum does.


----------



## brucevannguyen

What makes me mad is I drove 400 miles with not a fish to show for. Pay him $400 dollar for a half day trip and he didn't even offer a discounted return trip in the spring or summer when the bite is more predictable. Just take my money and good bye. I mean where is the integrity. This guy is on my chit list. I ain't never booking this guy again and I hope no one on this forum does.


----------



## brucevannguyen

massive school of whites with hybrids mix in



hybrids moving in chasing off them whites


----------



## Gofish2day

incredible screen shots bruce!


----------



## Bluiis

What lake was the last 2 screen shots taken?


----------



## brucevannguyen

Lake DeGray. Very nice lake. Boat launch is free thru out the State Park. Lake is clean mountainous with zero house residents ocuppying any of the Lakes perimeters. Just a clean pristine lake. I guess now I can eat my white Bass without worrying about contaminated. Been craving fried corn meal battered white Bass.


----------



## dbullard

Bottom bouncer said:


> Lol Hawg hunter yes he is a summer time specialist wish I knew you were looking for a guide would have hooked you up recent reports are good up there now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That explains everyone in short sleeves in pics on his website!


----------



## JMACHALA

Awesome trip it looks like Bruce! I'm sure your sun will always treasure the memories, I know I do. 

Just curious, why did you get a guide for Ouachita? You clearly had the pattern down everywhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Good fishing at DeGray took all my days. Only one day left. Not enough time for me to figure out Ouachita. Ouachita is big lake a giant maze. I need at least three days. One day I spend at the boat ramp gathering intell. Two to figure out where,what,and how. Should of ask 2coolers for help finding a guide. Live and learn my friend.


----------



## brucevannguyen

I release many good size hybrids. Still not sure how many we can keep. Guide says 6 per person. II read the book but still don't get it. So I play it safe kept 6 for the entire boat per day regardless how many people on the boat. It's hard not to get hook ups on a hybrid once you found them.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Regret I didn't do road trips with my son any sooner. It was pretty awesome. Might be here today and gone tomorrow.


----------



## hopn

brucevannguyen said:


> I release many good size hybrids. Still not sure how many we can keep. Guide says 6 per person. II read the book but still don't get it. So I play it safe kept 6 for the entire boat per day regardless how many people on the boat. It's hard not to get hook ups on a hybrid once you found them.


I had actually called about the limits one time last year with the intention of going to the same lake in the same state:

you already know about the 6 hb and sb limit. You can have 12 possession limit on you at any given time, on your boat, if you are fishing for more than 24 hrs. This does not include the ones you have stored in your hotel room.

With your son, double the above. So in three days, you can take back 36 hybrids, 150 whites, and 180 crappies. Assuming you went back to the hotel room each night to unload.

A max of 75 of a daily total of all species taken during a 24 hour period.

I'm glad you and your son had a blast Bruce, keep it up. You are definitely renewing my interest to fish more. I've just been golfing too much. :-(


----------



## brucevannguyen

Thanks Hop. Maybe I'm gonna go back again next week. You coming ?


----------



## brucevannguyen

Gas is cheap. Best time to go is now. Only took me a tank and a half to get there. Driving at night 7 hours feels like 4. 

65-75mph all the way no traffic jam at all. BTW they have a very nice public golf course inside the State Park.


----------



## dbullard

You had a heck of a trip with great memories.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Can't wait to do it again. In deed a good trip with my boy and a cooler full of fish to show for. Life is good!!


----------



## fishinganimal

Very nice Bruce. I know one place you are dialed in!


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Nice. Man that seem like a lot of work cleaning. Since we asian don't fillet them. It took me and 2 friends 2.5 hours cleaning 110 white bass. Scaling and gutting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

I Hate Cleaning Fish!!:headknock. When I feel lazy and don't wanna clean I just call the in-laws and its gone in 60 second. Ha!


----------



## Ken.Huynh

True it one of the thing i hate most. I mostly give a lot anyway too unclean off course.

Lol but lately I want to clean but nothing to clean since cant find those hybrid yet.

See the irony of it? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun

Sorry to hear about your guide experience Bruce. My last guide experience was pizz poor as well, but at least I caught fish, just not the ones I asked for.

Personally, I think you would make a great guide.


----------



## brucevannguyen

So I send a bunch of screen shots and pics of fish I caught before and after I hire that guide. Hope he doesn't get upset.


----------



## JMACHALA

You sent pictures and screenshots of the fish you caught on DeGray to the guy that you hired on Ouachita?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Did not tell him which lake. And even if he new I don't think he has a clue how and where to even start looking. Goes for any one here who wants to go try their luck. Up here the water is deep and the pattern down South does not applied here up North. The North end is just as deep as the South end. None of the patterns or bait (plastic) I applied down South work here up North. Fish here are custom to the cold deep water year round. So good luck in finding them. It's a long trip. Only reason I got on them fish was I got a little help from my dad. From here on I got a very good idea on a new pattern. No GPS cords on graph shots. Ha!!


----------



## brucevannguyen

Maybe it's a day to day thing on the bait that they want. But sure as heck they wanted slabs instead of plastics on those three days I was there. I need more time more trips to completely figure out these fish here up north living in very deep waters. My persistent is kicking in Big Time. I'm gonna compile a small team with trucks to help with gas and milages on my personal truck. And you can bet sure as heck I'm gonna go up there with more knowledge and success most every trip. That is my goal. I've already figured out Conroe and LL. I would like a new challenge.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Trolling with Big Alabama rigs is already one of my summer time Tactics. I did not walk a away with nothing on my guideded trip. I pickup quick and got an idea on what people use to catch fish in the warmer month. All I need is a little hint. That's all it take's for me. Even know what variety bait and colors he's using. Type rods,reels,and lines. That my friends is valuable info to me. I will conguer theses lakes. Ouachita is on Top of the list.


----------



## brucevannguyen

I HAVE A VERY GOOD IDEA WHERE HE'S CATCHING HIS SPRING/FALL TIME FISH. can't wait to try those areas out in spring. There's also tactic he told me how he catch them in the summer and where. I aint telling. Ha!!


----------



## schoalbeast101

I could help you with the Walleyes. Pretty simple once you figure out the depth the fish are holding. Walleyes prefer live bait (leechs, minnows, night crawlers). You can drift for them like you do HB, WB, SB's. you don't fish vertical but pretty close dragging your baits slightly out from the boat while drifting. I have caught them in water 6 to 40 feet deep. They are ususally pretty close to the bottom. I have fished for them a lot in South Dakota using bait tipped jigs, and a rig called a bottom bouncer (helps with snags) with a long leader with a small spinner and a bait-rig style hook. If they have a bait shop up there buy some minnows and crawlers to find out what they prefer for that day. the bite is pretty light and they don't fight like the fish you usually fish for but they are the best freshwater fish to eat. Right up there with crappie and yellow perch also a northern strain cold water fish.


----------



## schoalbeast101

You can also troll with any kind of hard jerk baits that dive 10 to 20 feet. We used berkley flicker shads and caught some nice fish doing that also.


----------



## brucevannguyen

schoalbeast101 said:


> I could help you with the Walleyes. Pretty simple once you figure out the depth the fish are holding. Walleyes prefer live bait (leechs, minnows, night crawlers). You can drift for them like you do HB, WB, SB's. you don't fish vertical but pretty close dragging your baits slightly out from the boat while drifting. I have caught them in water 6 to 40 feet deep. They are ususally pretty close to the bottom. I have fished for them a lot in South Dakota using bait tipped jigs, and a rig called a bottom bouncer (helps with snags) with a long leader with a small spinner and a bait-rig style hook. If they have a bait shop up there buy some minnows and crawlers to find out what they prefer for that day. the bite is pretty light and they don't fight like the fish you usually fish for but they are the best freshwater fish to eat. Right up there with crappie and yellow perch also a northern strain cold water fish.


Oh so Thank-you. I will try it soon as the hybrids and white Bass stops bitting.:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2:
6 packs to you sir. I will remember you for ever every time I eat a walleyes, if I ever catch one.


----------



## Mattsfishin

We used to troll for them on Conroe. It was way back when they stocked walleyes in Conroe. If you want a new place to fish you might want to try the sabine this spring. Awesome whites.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Mattsfishin said:


> We used to troll for them on Conroe. It was way back when they stocked walleyes in Conroe. If you want a new place to fish you might want to try the sabine this spring. Awesome whites.


Yep Matt, the Sabine whites are huge. Have you been here?
http://riverridgetx.com/
Jane has the whites up there trained for Roadrunners, tipped with crawfish sometimes if muddy.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Thats cause she ain't used my little crank bait.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Mattsfishin said:


> Thats cause she ain't used my little crank bait.


I really belly laughed, and don't doubt you one bit!!!!


----------



## Pistol-Pete

Great trip and a great report. Your son is a joy to watch..... You better watch out or he will beat you on fishing!!!!! You have taught him well....a good father!!


----------



## Meadowlark

brucevannguyen said:


> Good fishing at DeGray took all my days. Only one day left. Not enough time for me to figure out Ouachita. Ouachita is big lake a giant maze. I need at least three days. One day I spend at the boat ramp gathering intell. Two to figure out where,what,and how. Should of ask 2coolers for help finding a guide. Live and learn my friend.


LOL...no offense but Ouachita is not a lake that "figures out" in three days. I know guys who have fished there a lifetime and still learning about the lake.

I'd be glad to share knowledge with you for your next trip...but I don't want it broadcast all over the internet. I'm sure there are others who will do the same. Lake Ouachita is the Holy Grail of fresh water striped bass fishing. There is none better, none more beautiful, and perhaps none more challenging.

Tight lines.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Thanks Meadow lark. I'm heading back up to DeGray tomorrow. Gonna hit some of the spring migration areas in spring up at Ouachita. Guise gave me a good idea where to start. Gonna need your help for sure. I know if anyone know more about Ouachita its probably be you and bottom bouncer. My Alabama rigs from Mack's just came in. Gonna get some down riggers too. What I meant is I'm not gonna even attempt Ouachita unless I have at least three days. I know Ouachita is Big, Deep and nothing like any lakes in Texas. I'll be lucky if I catch anything big. It's a game changer. I'm just now upgrading my tackle to include heavier items like rod and reel. Lines baits and jigs. I'm gonna do what ever it takes!! My boat may be small but on a calm day in those protected areas it will be just as deadly as any other boat. I'll out fit this boat with what it takes or how ever they do it up there at Ouachita. Slowly but surely.


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck on DeGray, looking forward to the reports. Like Meadowlark said, Ouachita is a different beast. I promise it will take lots of time and being in the right place at the right time with the right bait to catch fish. It's a great lake and I'm looking forward to going back.


----------



## JMACHALA

I know nothing of this Ouachita of which you speak.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen

Very nice sir. There's one with me and my boy name on it some where out there. As soon I get all my tackle ready I will head on back up there. Give me a fighting chance.


----------



## Meadowlark

brucevannguyen said:


> Thanks Meadow lark. .... I'm gonna do what ever it takes!! ....


That is the attitude I like and respect!

A lot of people claim to know how to fish for striped bass...and most I've found are all talk and little action...all hat and no cattle cowboys.

With your attitude, I will do anything I can to help you...anything.

The only thing I will ask in return is respect for the fish of Ouachita. I call that place the magic kingdom of striped bass fishing. Respect it and the anglers there and it will be good to you.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Thanks again meadowlark. I plan on releasing all fish over 25 inches. Pics,CPR, then release. I notice that's where they get all there brood fish for hacthery.


----------



## Meadowlark

brucevannguyen said:


> Thanks again meadowlark. I plan on releasing all fish over 25 inches. Pics,CPR, then release. I notice that's where they get all there brood fish for hacthery.


You need to learn this about the culture there....I can assure you if you don't, you WILL pay a price in lost respect and worse.

The experts that fish that lake and respect the fishery do NOT release any striped bass in ANY spot where they are caught. This is an absolutely sacred rule. If a guide sees you do it, you WILL be confronted.

Stop fishing when you get your limit. Respect the fishery.

Another caution, absolutely do not pot lick...the techniques you often see used on Livingston will get you some big time confrontations from the locals. I happen to love this about Ouachita...and hate pot lickers everywhere.

It is very likely you will not catch any striped bass under about 30 inches...if you use the correct techniques. In all the times I have been there, I think I have only caught one fish smaller than that...and that was on a day I was with Michael LLA and I tossed a #17 pet spoon at fish I was seeing on the graph cause we could not get them to hit our big shad. Turned out the fish in that school were probably smaller...on the order of 24 or 25 inches or so. Striped bass 30 inches or so are just average or below average fish there...certainly nothing to brag about....fish over 30 *pounds*, now you are talking about something that might get a second look at the cleaning table...seriously.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Got it Thank-you sir.


----------



## fishin-addiction

I am ready late fall early spring big fish time is coming up Seven hours north east bring your heavy tackle 40 pound line 8 to 12 inch live bait and if you're lucky you'll get your arms pulled off !! Sounds like fun to me ..


----------



## Meadowlark

Jeff, 

I hope we can make a trip together this year...soon.


----------



## brucevannguyen

Jeff!! The anticipation of getting to the lake really plays with your mind and make you think the drive is really short. Then coming home with all the adrenaline rush still circulating in side your body and a cooler full of fish really makes the drive home feel really short too. I drove by my self all the way up there and didn't feel the sting of a long drive at all. Best time to go is now. CHEAP GAS.


----------



## cwhitney

Meadowlark said:


> The experts that fish that lake and respect the fishery do NOT release any striped bass in ANY spot where they are caught. This is an absolutely sacred rule. If a guide sees you do it, you WILL be confronted.


If you do not release the fish soon after being caught (at the location where you caught it) the survival chances probably go down. To me, this pretty much means that they do not want anyone practicing catch and release at all. Is this the case? Is this because of the depth of the lake and the damage done to the fish pulling them up from those depths?

I seem to recall someone (it may have been you) posting against C&R on Livingston during the summer due to the lowered survival rate attributed to the warmer temperatures.


----------



## JMACHALA

cwhitney said:


> If you do not release the fish soon after being caught (at the location where you caught it) the survival chances probably go down. To me, this pretty much means that they do not want anyone practicing catch and release at all. Is this the case? Is this because of the depth of the lake and the damage done to the fish pulling them up from those depths?
> 
> I seem to recall someone (it may have been you) posting against C&R on Livingston during the summer due to the lowered survival rate attributed to the warmer temperatures.


I always thought it was baloney as well, let me assure you, it is 100% true ....break off one fish or let one fish go from the school you caught it from and you may as reel em up and go find another school.

It happens every, stinking time. If you break off and lose a fish, or let one go they will take the entire school with them and promptly haul ***.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark

cwhitney said:


> If you do not release the fish soon after being caught (at the location where you caught it) the survival chances probably go down. To me, this pretty much means that they do not want anyone practicing catch and release at all. Is this the case? Is this because of the depth of the lake and the damage done to the fish pulling them up from those depths?
> 
> I seem to recall someone (it may have been you) posting against C&R on Livingston during the summer due to the lowered survival rate attributed to the warmer temperatures.


Yes, that was probably me posting the recommendation against C&R on Livingston during water temps exceeding about 85 degrees....most certain death for stripers released under those conditions. Unfortunately, many Livingston anglers just ignore that advice and choose instead to waste the fish for reasons I just do not relate to.

The situation on Ouachita is very different. The opposition to C&R in a given fishing spot is based on the established behavior of the striped bass there....release a striped bass in your honey hole (or anyone else's honey hole) and you will soon find it is no longer a honey hole. I doubted this at first, but it is absolutely true.

I can give you an interesting example that you may or may not believe....but trust me it is absolutely true and a certain 2cool pro who shall remain nameless, LOL, can completely vouch for this story. We were fishing over a striper hot spot and began picking up a big fish here and there when a really big fish hit a rod setting in an inferior rod holder. The big striper ripped the rod holder and the rod overboard before anyone of us could get to it, much to the chagrin of the 2cool angler located closest to the rod holder. That was several years ago. Ever since that happened that hot spot has not produced a single striper according to reports I get...and it remains today a virtually empty honey hole( a hole by the way now named jokingly after that angler who was totally blameless but happened to be in the wrong spot at the wrong time). The same can happen with released fish. The moral(s) of the story...never use inferior rod holders, never put anything angler related in your striper fishing hole, and never, ever C&R stripers over a Ouachita spot.

p.s. based on my experience, the best way to protect the striped bass resource...on any/all waters I've fished.... is to stop fishing once your limit is reached.


----------



## cwhitney

I never thought about the released fish pulling the school off of a location, but it makes sense to me. It reminds me of duck or goose hunting. When one bird in the group, sees something they don't like, they bug out and take the entire group with them. I will keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## Bottom bouncer

[


----------



## Bottom bouncer

Feb 20 th time to get with it boys !!


----------



## brucevannguyen

Thanks for sharing them pics guys. Those are some monsters. I'm drooling.


----------



## Meadowlark

Jim has some really beautiful fish there...rather than repost some of my pictures, Bruce, you are welcome to view my album on "best of Ouachita"...just click on my name and "view public profile" and scroll down to "view all albums" and they should appear. Also, albums on Livingston, Alaska, and others are there to take a look at if you so desire.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Obviously 2 different things being discussed. On Livingston when warm, released stripers will die. That is fairly basic.

On Ouachita, released stripers spook the school....fascinating to me. I have no doubt that the spooking school is true, but I wonder what causes it? Physical action? Some type of smell that is caused by fear?


----------



## Bottom bouncer

My guess would be water clarity and the fact that these fish are constantly on the move looking for forage . One released fish blasting away will take the whole school every time . The same thing happens when a hooked fish comes off . Larry is correct in saying that pot licking will get you ran off quickly be respectful pay your dues and earn the respect


----------



## brucevannguyen

Thanks guys. A lot of good info already. Totally different attitude when I go up there.


----------



## Meadowlark

Bottom bouncer said:


> My guess would be water clarity and the fact that these fish are constantly on the move looking for forage . One released fish blasting away will take the whole school every time . The same thing happens when a hooked fish comes off . Larry is correct in saying that pot licking will get you ran off quickly be respectful pay your dues and earn the respect


Jim, I believe if Livingston had large mature stripers they would show the very same behavior as the mature Ouachita stripers . The smaller stripers, under 30 inches, exhibit schooling behavior of immature reckless fish, you could call them stupid fish. It takes a mature, smart fish to survive the years to grow large and they learn from released fish. I don't know how they do it...but I have seen the same learning in my ponds.

A one, two, three year old striper is very immature...and that's about all we have on Livingston.

LOL, I hate pot lickers...whenever and wherever I see them.

Bruce...e-mail sent


----------



## brucevannguyen

WOW!! Thanks for the email. Soaked it like a sponge. Thanks Larry!!


----------

